# First introduction! *Envy von Huerta Hof*



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This is Envy von Huerta Hof.....she is 3 wks old.
D.O.B 08/10/12.
Her mother is: Paris von Huerta Hof.
Her father is: Uzo von Huerta Hof.

Envy is a singleton puppy...and is extremely full of herself!
She thinks that she IS everything...and everything IS hers!
This was her first outing today....she loved it.
What a little "stinker!"....she even has that *look* in her eyes....she reminds me so much of her daddy already.:wub:
I have big dreams for her.......fingers crossed!










*Genuine....STINKER FACE!*








*Just crusin around the front yard for the first time!*


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Too cute! Are you keeping her?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We will make a final decision in about 5 wks.....as of "right now"....she is not available.
We also have the Luna litter coming up.....we plan on holding a female from that litter.
Paris & Uzo will have a repeat breeding next year.

Major decisions to be made for sure.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

She is soooooooo cute.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a great looking puppy!!  She looks confident on first time out. That's what I love to see!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, is she, like, cinnamon colored??


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No...she is black and really dark brown/red where the tan markings would be....
I think it's the glare of the sun......*I said she almost looked Grizzly colored LOL!*
*No...she is black....*but her tan markings may be on the darker.red brown coloring (like her father) as she matures.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Either way, she's a beauty :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

When I get a chance...I will try to get a better picture of her.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I LOVE that "cruisin'" picture. After the last two days at work I really needed those pics. Thanks Robin.

Someday......
I want them all......which is why I can't have one......
GSDs are pretty much like potato chips. You can't just have one.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous, congratulations! I'm sure she'll grow up to be a stunner with a personality to match :wub:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

cutie pie


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

You must stop posting these pictures immediately!! 

I have too much Huerta Hof Envy already!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooooo CUTE, and she looks like she's a determined little girl even at this age)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Adorable pup, Robin! Congrats!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Adorable! I came to Facebook before here though, so I already answered my question I left for you  Love her Robin, love them all!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL love that cruising pic....looks like a pup on a mission!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is adorable, thanks for sharing her with us. :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the name-she is gorgeous1


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Can I just say that a female puppy would soooo improve my health, just send her to me. Seriously I would so love a puppy but having secondaries and living in UK does put the mockers on it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

looks like she has a natural flowing gait too! Love her name, intense look at so young~ keep updating as she grows, please??


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

What a beautiful pup! I wouldn't want to give her up either!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

She is STUNNING!!!!!! Many years down the line I would love a Huerta Hof Pupper! But I already have my hands full with our 3...let alone the 9 smooshies we have right now until they find homes!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yes, I can definitely see the look. She's a cutie.


----------

